# Hello from me and Linus



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello there,

I am the soon-to-be mother of Linus, a very lovely black moggie kitten. I'm picking him up next weekend, and I am so excited! I had cats growing up, but this is the first cat I've had all of my own!

I live in the UK (York), and am currently doing my PhD. I'm hoping Linus will be both a distraction (!) and a writing companion ...

I'm so glad to have found a forum where I can ask all my kitten-related questions (I can already tell that I'm going to be an over-anxious parent ... ) Anyway, nice to meet you all!

Jordan


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the forum. Lots of pics & info about Linus when he arrives.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing and hearing all about Linus


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, from one overly anxious parent to another! We look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and Linus. How exciting to have him coming to live with you.


----------

